# HOW MANY FLASHLIGHTS DO YOU NEED?



## gkbain (Mar 31, 2014)

I have been asked "HOW MANY FLASHLIGHTS DO YOU NEED?" more than once, but never gave it much thought. My wife, neighbors, children, and grandchildren have all asked that question. After thinking about it for some time I came up with the answer of 5. Need and want are two different things. I have about 15 in my small collections but could live with only 5. Here is my reasoning: 1 for each car (we have 2) that uses lithium batteries, not lithium-ion, that would have many years of shelf life and be ready when you needed it and not requiring charging or care on a regular basis. 1 small light for edc and night stand duty. The type of battery used would be a personal preference. 1 mid-sized light that uses a P60 drop-in and lithium-ion or regular lithium battery. This would be the one you grabbed when looking for something under the sofa or walking the dog. It is also one that would satisfy the flashaholic since you could change the drop-in and the type of batteries used easily. 1 large light either flood or throw or combination. This would be the one that was used to light up the great outdoors or for emergencies. Back to the original question HOW MANY FLASHLIGHTS DO YOU NEED? If for some reason I had to, I could get by with only 1. It could not satisfy all the above cases but it would work. What do you think?


----------



## ven (Mar 31, 2014)

I guess i would need 1 each for the motors,a couple for the caravan(back up),couple of edc lights,3 or 4 should do work,couple in the house,maybe 3 or 4.So maybe 10-15 i would say is normal,i am not normal

I use AAA/AA/D/18650 protected and unprotected Li ion,IMR 26650,10500,16340,18350 and soon 10180 of top of my head,some single,some multi cell but no more than 4 cell lights at present.
Not counted lights but i guess at least 5 x the amount i say is normal..........
Uses from camping(outdoors),work,fun and just wanting.

I like variety,like my small lights like i do large,so lumens dont sell me the light unless i want a specific light for a WOW factor or need/want a large area light up.I tend to buy lights more now with tints in mind,also like de-dome options too thanks to vinh. So i used to be a "just cool white" but now although i like my cool white,i like my warmer tints too.So an excuse for more lights

I am not a brand fanboy when it comes to cells(or lights),although nimh i prefer eneloop,regarding 18650 just best value branded for me,from nitecore at 1st(expensive tbh and better value out there but you have to start somewhere before better educated)/KeepPower/Xtar/Pany/Sanyo/MNKE/Kinoko/Samsung and some fire cells with the fire on side which have been fine.....

I find flooders or lights with usable flood more for my general over all use..

Also liking my ti lights,admittedly limited right now to d25cvn ti and d25a ti but would like a gizmo at some point.

So i would say about 15 is the magic number.

After that if you have 30 or 100 its too many imho so may as well get 100 :laughing:


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 31, 2014)

How many do I need? All of mine. And maybe a few of yours.


----------



## ven (Mar 31, 2014)

Phaserburn said:


> How many do I need? All of mine. And maybe a few of yours.



:laughing:


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 31, 2014)

In truth one.


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 31, 2014)

What´s left to say after Phaserburns reply 

If I really had to narrow it down to what I need I´d had a small EDC light (1x123), a pure flood light, a thrower and a light which cranks out a hell of a lot lumens. So 4 lights.

If I had to part with all except one, it would a either a Surefire E1E with Tanas tripLED mod or the McGizmo AquaRam.

Eric


----------



## kj2 (Apr 1, 2014)

I've quite a collection and it's still growing  but what I need; 2* EDC (CR123 and AA), 3 tactical/personal defense lights ( 2 main and 1 back-up), 1 walking/hiking light (AA), 2 big lights (1* thrower, 1* with a wider range), 2* headlamp (AA and CR123/18650)
And as the saying goes; one is none, two is one, three is key


----------



## PCC (Apr 2, 2014)

Cyclists have a saying when asked how many bicycles they need: _n_+1 where _n_ is the number of bikes owned at the moment.


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2014)

"how many allen keys do you need?" i was asked today by the apprentice :laughing: my reply was 7 sets,then showed him that i had less flashlights at only 5 in tool box :laughing: then i got why do you need that many..........because i do,should not have asked as he then got a 5 minute presentation on different lights/uses............might treat him to a tk75vn or tk61vn for a display

So yes he thinks i have a problem,i did ask "how many pairs of shoes do you have?" he replied 2,my reply was well you need more then! :laughing:

Quite a few peeps in work think i have a strange flashlight obsession............how strange


----------



## sabasarge (Apr 2, 2014)

Hmmm....seems akin to "How many guns do you need?", and sounds just like my wife. 
Of course she might also be talking about watches, boots, Japanese saws, packs, and oh yeah....flashlights.


----------



## RetroTechie (Apr 2, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> In truth one.


*0*: Especially modern life is very much _possible_ without using any flashlight whatsoever.

*1*: But a light comes in handy often. So a light that always works, has a nice tint and all the lumens you need but many modes, weighs 'nothing', and ever-lasting battery.

*2+*: Since that perfect light doesn't exist. So we use different lights for different purposes.

*3-10*: Lights can double for different roles. With fewer lights and more roles, you just need to move them around more often.
*10+*: Beyond "all roles filled", having more is just collecting, without much practical use if any. :duck: But fun! 

Imho a more interesting question is "how many *batteries* do you need?". Flashlights only require (a little) of your attention when used, but you can have countless ones sitting around without much problems.

Batteries otoh require care from time to time, even if not used. So more batteries = more work in maintaining those. To most people, a pair, a handful or a few dozen will be more useful than just one. But where do the usefulness-gains end? :thinking: Beyond how many batteries becomes having more a burden, rather than useful? How to determine what # is optimal, on that useful <-> maintenance scale?

Remember even with and endless pile of lights to choose from, you'll still only be able to check out a limited # of those at any one time. Hence (for example) no point in having batteries in _all_ lights you own.


----------



## TMedina (Apr 2, 2014)

Depending on how we define "need" - probably just one. And truth be told, a cheap but reliable light like the Rayovac Indestructible would do the trick. One of the older Maglite 3AAs, if I wanted to be fancy. For all of that, I could just slap a LED upgrade bulb in my Fulton Angle head flashlight and call it good.

Bright, reliable, relatively long-lasting. That would live in the house with two packs of batteries. That one light would be the work light, the emergency light, and so on. 

But that's a very strict, and narrow-minded interpretation of "need" - if we go further, I could say I need five or six different lights, each tasked with a purpose, plus backup.


----------



## CrazySanMan (Apr 2, 2014)

I seem to have a lot of "needs" for lights that each require a different type of light.

I 'need' a headlamp for backpacking trips and a small handheld backup, preferably with a strobe or SOS for emergencies.

I 'need' a light in each car, preferably with at least a low-high mode.

I 'need' a small keychain light that I wear on a neck lanyard for use at work.

I 'need' a small red light for use during night photography and astronomy.

I 'need' a brighter red or green light for hunting season.

I 'need' a light for general use around the house.

I 'need' a bright long throw light for when the kids or dog disappear in the night when camping.

All in all, I could probably get by with a headlamp with multiple modes and a different colored LED or filter, a keychain light, an EDC 2AA light, and a big bad thrower.


----------



## Charles L. (Apr 2, 2014)

One. But it isn't about need.


----------



## RIX TUX (Apr 2, 2014)

one more than everyone else........

but at the bare minimum: 1 thrower .....1 edc.......1 tactical type.....1 18650 light.......1 headlight.......1 floody, long runtime, camping type (for power outages).........beater lights to loan out (don't give them the good stuff)

this may change depending on financial factors


----------



## N_N_R (Apr 3, 2014)

Honestly? None 

Really, I work at home and I work in the evening, so when it's dark, I'm home. I do all my other duties during the day. At home we have electricity... hehe.

But it's always convenient to have a light next to you when you wake up at night.... so... if I try really hard to need a flashlight, maybe one. lol.


----------



## Glofindel (Apr 3, 2014)

On day to day basis? I think I would need 2. Small flashlight on keychain and probably 3 modes AAA flashlight.
However there are so many nice flashlights out there so I can't have only 2.


----------



## smokinbasser (Apr 3, 2014)

This is similar to how many bottles of booze does one want? The more the merrier. I have a dozen flashlights in sight as I sit here at my puter. Plus 3 on my walker, two in my levis!!


----------



## ven (Apr 3, 2014)

smokinbasser said:


> two in my levis!!




I hope they are not fenix tk61 lightsoo: certainly get some comments :laughing:


----------



## sabasarge (Apr 3, 2014)

smokinbasser said:


> ........two in my levis!!



And here I thought you were just glad to see me! :naughty:


----------



## RetroTechie (Apr 3, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> At home we have electricity... hehe.


Ah yes... Some of my EDC's / around-the-house-lights double as bicycle light. And I often begin work when it's still dark, or get home after dark. So when I get home, I almost always have a light (or 2) on me.

Going to my bedroom, there's a lamp along the way that's switched from the floor below. So it's either: a) Make your way up in total darkness, :candle: or b) Flip switch, go up, switch on some more lamps there, go back down, flip off 1st switch, go back up. Or c) Flip on flashlight, don't touch any light buttons along the way, and switch on lamps when I'm in my bedroom.

Maybe that's a weird example. But carrying flashlights almost everywhere these days, I regularly run into occasions where it's simply easier / quicker to use a light you brought with you. Which makes "want" very close to "need" for _at least_ an EDC or headlamp. More if you need flashlight(s) daily on your job.


----------



## N_N_R (Apr 3, 2014)

@Retro, oooh, haha, we had that type of "stairs-switch" at the place we lived before  Just, sadly, I wasn't into flashlights back then and now when I am, we don't live there....... life.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Apr 4, 2014)

Depends on everyday life of everyone and the place he lives. The answers will be different from each member here. Personally I need 3 torches...one small, something like Olight S20Baton, an other one like Fenix PD35 and a big one, like Fenix TK75 - Solarforce S2200 or similar.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Apr 4, 2014)

For Me
1. One in each vehicle
2. EDC
3. Headlamp
4. Garage/toolbox light
5. Lantern for power outages

I suppose I would be well equipped with just 6 lights, but I could survive eating cereal for every meal also. Why not have a little variety and fun with something you enjoy?


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 4, 2014)

So far, I see patterns where people are mentioning that they need one for each PLACE they might need one, say each car, home, pocket, etc....and people saying they need only one, and some saying they need one for each function, such as looking indoors at close quarters, outside at long ranges to search or closer to walk the dog, etc.

If one has combined the above criteria, so that you end up with the range of performance types, in the range of locations, one might finally have "enough" lights.



After that, its like "how many screw drivers do you need?"



Some will say they have one screw driver.

Some will say they have a philips and a flat blade.

Some will say they have some in a tool box in the car, and, some in a junk drawer in the kitchen, and some might have them on a knife in their pocket, etc.

Some might have longer or shorter handled versions, and maybe torx or security bit or #2 and #6 sizes, or whatever variations are useful for them.

Some might have a full set covering all sizes and bit types, lengths, etc.


Some might have antique screw drivers that they collected but don't really use.



The guy with one screw driver might think the guy with two is going a bit over board. The guy with a full set might think the guy with two is woefully under equipped....and so forth.


How many do you need?

I think there's no universally correct answer...only answers that work for a specific individual.


----------



## Tmack (Apr 4, 2014)

And so life is explained.  
Very nicely said.


----------



## timbo114 (Apr 4, 2014)

Easy answer .... 
All of them!


----------



## think2x (Apr 7, 2014)

Realistically, three.

1- Floody light------ currently an Armytek Wizard pro.
2- Throwy light-----currently a Surefire EB1-T
3- Battery vampire to finish the cells the EB1 spits out----currently a toss up between a Jetbeam BC10 or Streamlight twintask 1L

EDIT: It would have been 4 because of the need for a headlamp but in my case the Wizard pro IS a headlamp that I happen to EDC with the supplied pocketclip instead of the headstrap.


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 8, 2014)

+1 I need a battery vampire for the CR123s that I harvest from my Malkoff Hound Dog. I just got a Peak Logan 123 from Oveready just for this purpose. So that's 1 light to eat the cells from another one. But I do have more than 2.


----------



## peak_oil (Apr 9, 2014)

I use three lights on my bicycle, but I would use four if I rode at night any more than I do. Two forward to illuminate the path, one to the rear strobing. I would put one more on my downtube strobing at the ground under my feet to mark my location, but I go through 6 AA's every time I ride at night as it is. I would need another charger if I was to increase the number of batteries to 8. It's difficult enough to pack one extra set... that's 12 AA's for one night's riding. My 4-station charger is always full of batteries, and my spare 2-slot is normally charging something.

I need a headlamp for firewood and BBQ purposes, as well as plugging in outside equipment in the dark.

One keychain EDC for walking up and down the outside deck stairs and cement stairs to the gravel parking lot. And for getting dressed in the dark.

I happen to use multiple motion detector flashlights that attach by magnets. One in the bathroom, one in the laundry room, one in the basement, and each uses three AAAs. Oh, and two outside by the wood shed and smoker. And one more by the back door. I'm looking at bringing in an electrician to run hardwired motion detector lights outside and inside, so hopefully the magnet flashlights will be repurposed some other way.

What is that now, nine? I don't need vehicle lights because I carry a keychain light.


----------



## sandalian (Apr 9, 2014)

It's hard to calculate how many amount of flashlights I need. 

Last week, I was in a forest for camping and I realized a fact that I feel confident walking in the forest with 3 flashlights (Fenix HP05 - headlamp, Zebralight SC51W, Surefire 6P) on my body and also 2 knives (Spyderco South Fork & Kershaw Scallion).


----------



## RetroTechie (Apr 9, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> I think there's no universally correct answer...only answers that work for a specific individual.


Well said, TEEJ! :thumbsup: *So there's the answer then: "whatever works"*

A CR2032 or 1x AAA light won't work for a search & rescue mission. A TK75 won't work when you need something small to put in your pocket. 1 vehicle light won't work when those vehicles are 500 km. apart & used simultaneous. A $5 junky/plastic light won't work for a cop because it'll break in no-time. And a double-click-to-high light won't work for a SWAT team member. A non-waterproof light won't work for someone who's outside in all types of weather.

Anything beyond "whatever works" is just collecting, okay? 



> Some will say they have a philips and a flat blade.


FYI: a small flat blade (like what's used to check if AC power is present) works well on many philips screws. Sometimes even better than a (correct size!) philips screw driver... :duh2:


----------



## xv-750 (Apr 9, 2014)

One of each available flashlight - in every tint that each is available in - I'm not sure how many that is but I think that would be enough.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 14, 2014)

....all of them


----------



## wjv (Apr 18, 2014)

If I had to cut to the absolute minimum it would be 4
- D25A clicky for edc
- LD22 for general use (light duty)
- PD32UE for general use (heavy duty)
- Predator 2.5 as a thrower

But that would mean getting rid of ~16 lights


----------



## protogwetdog (Oct 21, 2014)

I thought about this quite seriously, and for myself came to the conclusion of 3.

Now of course, I take public transport, don't drive, don't hike, climb, work as an event medic or fix stuff in people's houses anymore.


That kills off a lot of excuses because we'd always have at least one light for each.


But I approach this task as a sole person, free of bonds to those tasks which would require more.


I always want a keychain light, something very small and reliable to always have with me. For me that's a Preon 1, but if I can only have 3 I might as well splash with a Mini ML or SF titan. With this light I can walk around the house at night, check pupil reactions, and still bump up to see what's out in the garden or whatever. Sometimes I'd carry a spare lith AAA or 123 but honestly, it's so rare that I use my keychain light that ATM I don't bother; especially when I have a ;


bigger EDC light, something to sometimes when it's wintery and I have big coat pockets to be able to carry there, or to fit in a backpack, or to tote when I'm expecting a higher propensity to be iluminating something. For me that's a chunky 1x16340 light, at the moment a jetbeam RRT-01, but it could really be anything; LD20, G2X pro, etc etc. I still have a low low and yet I get a bit more bang If i'm involved in a car accident (ok WRECK) or whatever and I need serious illumination.


Finally a stay at home light. Big, at least 18650 sized, and is my household emergency light. For me this stays on a coffee table in my living room so I can be watching TV and playing with it. Ideally it would be in a slow charger so it'd always be ready, but I just always keep 123s handy so don't worry about it. Good choices would be virtually anything surefire. I'd say an M3LT. This is the light you grab when something happens at your home that you need to deal with, and also the light you have fun around the house with. Currently I fill this role with an Armytek Predator, but I'd probably upgrade this if I had to pare down to only 3 lights.




These three lights give two EDCs and one household emergency tool, and the triplication (that a word?) mean if any light breaks down in service you always have something to take it's place. - at least until a replacement arrives.


----------



## välineurheilija (Oct 21, 2014)

Hmmmm i need one but i want the rest 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## cland72 (Oct 21, 2014)

IMO, three. 

EDC (small, pocketable, or keychain carry)
Full sized "tactical" light (Surefire 6P, Surefire LX2, Surefire L1, etc)
Thrower


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 21, 2014)

3: very floody, general purpose (hot spot with generous spill) and throwy. 
3: tiny (key chain duty), small (pants pocket), medium (coat pocket or bag)


----------



## mcm308 (Oct 21, 2014)

Technically, I only need three. One EDC, one biggie for the house, and one to keep in my jeep.

Surefire A2 4flat to EDC.
Surefire M4 as the center piece on my dining room table and I would put my Streamlight Ultra Stinger with 12V charger in my jeep.


----------



## magellan (Oct 22, 2014)

Seven

Magellan's 7-step process of light addiction and recovery:

1. Low priced beater for ordinary, not too demanding jobs such as a hardware store EverReady or Rayovac. Often plastic and I won't care if I drop it into my car or truck engine while it's running (except for the engine ). Wife not concerned.

2. Medium priced beater, better quality and presumably brighter than the low priced such as a Brinkmann or Maglite LED model. Usually machined, anodized aluminum. Can usually survive my running over it in the driveway. Wife still not concerned.

3. Higher priced, high lumen output model for when you need good spill and throw from any of the quality production light makers (Nitecore, Fenix, Surefire, Olight, Sunwayman, JetBeam, 4Sevens, Thrunite, etc.). Usually aluminum but could be other metals but those are pricier. Wife starts to get worried for the first time.

4. One limited edition but not custom light (such as the Sunwaymans and JetBeams) to serve as the "gateway drug" into more expensive, high end custom light collecting. Wife gets more worried.

5. Moderate priced custom model for EDC and/or every day use and won't feel too guilty if it gets lost or damaged (many examples, take your pick). Wife now alarmed, knows something isn't right.

6. High priced custom model so that I can say I have at least one shelf queen that never gets used (many examples, take your pick, but a famous name with snob appeal is best). Often copper, brass, stainless steel, or titanium. Sells children to Gypsies to help pay for more custom lights. Wife threatens divorce, says it's either her or the flashlights. Hmmm....tough decision there....

7. One "exotic" such as a Polarion PH40 HID light so that I can say I'm truly a sick puppy. Wife files for divorce and I check into addiction treatment clinic. Have to sell all my lights on the CPF to help pay medical bills and cost of divorce. I take up e-cigs and vaping as a cheaper addiction to flashlights.




gkbain said:


> I have been asked "HOW MANY FLASHLIGHTS DO YOU NEED?" more than once, but never gave it much thought. My wife, neighbors, children, and grandchildren have all asked that question. After thinking about it for some time I came up with the answer of 5. Need and want are two different things. I have about 15 in my small collections but could live with only 5. Here is my reasoning: 1 for each car (we have 2) that uses lithium batteries, not lithium-ion, that would have many years of shelf life and be ready when you needed it and not requiring charging or care on a regular basis. 1 small light for edc and night stand duty. The type of battery used would be a personal preference. 1 mid-sized light that uses a P60 drop-in and lithium-ion or regular lithium battery. This would be the one you grabbed when looking for something under the sofa or walking the dog. It is also one that would satisfy the flashaholic since you could change the drop-in and the type of batteries used easily. 1 large light either flood or throw or combination. This would be the one that was used to light up the great outdoors or for emergencies. Back to the original question HOW MANY FLASHLIGHTS DO YOU NEED? If for some reason I had to, I could get by with only 1. It could not satisfy all the above cases but it would work. What do you think?


----------



## outdoorguy82 (Oct 23, 2014)

I would like to have one of every light...but since that is not feasible both in terms of space and financial burden I would say that a minimum of 3 lights is truly needed. One for edc/general purpose, one for the outdoors (powerful and flood/throw capabilities), and one for emergencies....maybe a lantern or a light that does not use too much battery power.


----------



## RedLED (Oct 28, 2014)

I Have the answer. 

As my old friend, Ambassador Annenberg, told me when asked about how much money do you need? His reply: "Just a little more." 

For us in flashlights, I say: "Just one more!"

Hope this is of some assistance.

With all best wishes,

RL


----------



## Ozgeardo (Oct 30, 2014)

How many do I need? 
That is easy ............... as many as I can legally and morally acquire to satisfy my "geardoholic" addiction.
How much alcohol does an alcoholic need?
How much cocaine does a drug addict need?
How many shoes or handbags does a woman need? Sorry Girls
I have a serious geardoholic addiction with all things gadgety - Knives, mulitools, flashlights, etc etc.
I came to this forum to meet fellow "flashoholics" who understand my sickness.
For someone to ask this question or try to justify a number I would suggest they have been cured and should seek another addiction :thumbsup:


----------



## magellan (Oct 31, 2014)

LOL

I see you're in Adelaide Downunder. The wife and I are doing a cruise from New Zealand to Perth in February to March of 2015 and the ship docks in Adelaide. Anyway (and hoping I don't get in too much trouble with a mod for thread drift), any suggestions on any sights we shouldn't miss?



Ozgeardo said:


> How many do I need?
> That is easy ............... as many as I can legally and morally acquire to satisfy my "geardoholic" addiction.
> How much alcohol does an alcoholic need?
> How much cocaine does a drug addict need?
> ...


----------



## Capolini (Oct 31, 2014)

I need at least 18[I have 36!]. I walk the Husky 2x/day......7 days a week..............7 of those times at night!!

I need 2 lights/night X 7 nights a week= 14! Always have to have a backup and variety[different lights each night] is the spice of life! 

Plus 4 EDC Lights! That is 18! *

*Ok,realistically I could get by on 5 or 6!* :thumbsdow *


----------



## ABTOMAT (Oct 31, 2014)

I only have four users. A penlight, a small 123, a midsize 123, and a big 123.

Then about 80 in the vintage collection.


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 1, 2014)

Capolini, you need 3 lights to properly walk a dog. 1 for general navigation - mid-size or smaller with a large hot spot and plenty of spill. 1 throw beast to see what's out there. And one flood monster to really light up what's in front of you when needed. I don't know how you've been managing with just 2 and I'm glad nothing has gone wrong so far. Shape up soon, please.


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 1, 2014)

RetroTechie said:


> Remember even with and endless pile of lights to choose from, you'll still only be able to check out a limited # of those at any one time. Hence (for example) no point in having batteries in _all_ lights you own.



I disagree, this is exactly what I do. Every light I own has a dedicated battery/cell, or set of cells. It makes maintenance EASIER, not harder. And I don't worry about mismatched cells. For single cell lights, it isn't necessary, but for multi-cell lights I consider it the only option.

Honestly, one light could serve all my needs, but then if it failed, I'd be out of luck, and I couldn't loan one out when someone else needed a little illumination. I do have a meaningful use for six lights. A keychain light, two lights for at work (holster carry, one for me and a loaner), one for EDC off the job (pocket carry), and two for hiking (one thrower and one flooder). That would be the limit I would claim for reasonable practicality, if not actual need. Any more than that, and I'm just giving myself more options, not fundamentally improving the utility represented by the collection.

More important to me than need, is usage pattern. If I don't find myself using a light regularly, I get rid of it. No shelf queens, ever! They are meant to be used.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 1, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> Capolini, you need 3 lights to properly walk a dog. 1 for general navigation - mid-size or smaller with a large hot spot and plenty of spill. 1 throw beast to see what's out there. And one flood monster to really light up what's in front of you when needed. I don't know how you've been managing with just 2 and I'm glad nothing has gone wrong so far. Shape up soon, please.



I am in good shape! lol. Walking Capo 7 miles a day keeps me that way! At least physically. :shakehead

The TK75vn serves as that flood/throw light,,,,best combo of the Two. Basically like Two lights in One! 

Even w/ my dedicated throwers I am constantly scanning the woods,,,,,,,,,the hot spot never stays in one place and is like a moving flood light!!!

I have been taking Three a lot of nights. I got the SC62 which is a very diversified light. 1000 lumens on high w/ decent flood.


----------



## ruke (Nov 1, 2014)

Capo, do you have the runtime kit on your TK75vn?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Capolini (Nov 1, 2014)

ruke said:


> Capo, do you have the runtime kit on your TK75vn?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



I am not sure what you mean by run time kit? Run time on a specific mode? If so I get ~52 minutes of combined run time on turbo minus the step downs.


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

Its not your fault ruke,but i wish i had a $ for every time roberto had to answer that question :laughing:


----------



## ruke (Nov 1, 2014)

Its the extra battery carrier and tube for TK75 & TK61, link: http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-tk75rk-runtime-kit/

since you really use your TK75 all the time, you should have all the answers about run time...



Capolini said:


> I am not sure what you mean by run time kit? Run time on a specific mode? If so I get ~52 minutes of combined run time on turbo minus the step downs.


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

The carrier will more than double runtime due to less stress per cell,instead of 4 cells,with an ext kit its now 8 cells,so expect at least double,so with robertos it would be at least 104mins:thumbsup: more likely close to 120 mins.............

ruke if you have the tk61 too,use that carrier and body on your tk75vn and test,as depending on cells,depending on age/resistance over time,it varies .............no 2 are the same basically.


----------



## ruke (Nov 1, 2014)

I have sony vtc5s in the TK61vn & efest 35A 2500mah in the TK75KT.. do you think it will be OK?

I have tried extending both the lights but never push them at all...




ven said:


> The carrier will more than double runtime due to less stress per cell,instead of 4 cells,with an ext kit its now 8 cells,so expect at least double,so with robertos it would be at least 104mins:thumbsup: more likely close to 120 mins.............
> 
> ruke if you have the tk61 too,use that carrier and body on your tk75vn and test,as depending on cells,depending on age/resistance over time,it varies .............no 2 are the same basically.


----------



## jdl2 (Nov 1, 2014)

RedLed said:


> I Have the answer.
> 
> As my old friend, Ambassador Annenberg, told me when asked about how much money do you need? His reply: "Just a little more."
> 
> ...



Good ole Walter was right about a lot of things. Same principle holds true for 1911s.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 1, 2014)

I have the extra battery carrier and never use it!! I use Two lights[at least] for each walk now.

When my light was a STOCK light I remember getting 2h 54min. of run time on turbo minus the step downs. It is more than double because there is LESS stress on each battery.

Wild guess would be about 2h 10 min. for a modded light w/ additional battery carrier? Assuming they are 3400mah cells like I used. High drains are not necessary and give no benefit for this light.......1 emitter/ 4 quality 3400mAh cells = no problem sustaining output.:thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

ruke said:


> I have sony vtc5s in the TK61vn & efest 35A 2500mah in the TK75KT.. do you think it will be OK?
> 
> I have tried extending both the lights but never push them at all...



I would advise against using 2 lots of 4 different cells being honest,its not good practice............Chances are you would be fine as the tk75vn and tk61vn are not a high Amp demanding light and standard pany cells are fine to use............but i cant tell you its ok to do in case of any potential issues..........

Your better off getting another matching set of cells imho,with both lights as mentioned not being high A demand(around 4.5A iirc) 3400 pany cells would make best run time choice..........so 8 of those,also will be cheaper than the vtc5(rare and $$ now with lots of fakes) and no real benefit of 35A efest,better saving for higher demand lights like mm15vn etc imho or single cell vinh lights:thumbsup:


----------



## bubble (Nov 1, 2014)

I only need titanium preferably custom lights, but any titanium will do.. that quite easy.. 

Ah... also copper.


----------



## ruke (Nov 1, 2014)

just checked, 7 to 7.5A on TK61, since its a 2P2S so its only drawing 3.5 to 3.75A/cell..

on the TK75KT is it 4.4A at ea. XML2 or for all of them???



ven said:


> I would advise against using 2 lots of 4 different cells being honest,its not good practice............Chances are you would be fine as the tk75vn and tk61vn are not a high Amp demanding light and standard pany cells are fine to use............but i cant tell you its ok to do in case of any potential issues..........
> 
> Your better off getting another matching set of cells imho,with both lights as mentioned not being high A demand(around 4.5A iirc) 3400 pany cells would make best run time choice..........so 8 of those,also will be cheaper than the vtc5(rare and $$ now with lots of fakes) and no real benefit of 35A efest,better saving for higher demand lights like mm15vn etc imho or single cell vinh lights:thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

There you go,a panyB for example is good for 6A iirc..........

The mm15vn for example is around 6.5A per cell,certain lights benefit from IMR cells,the tk75 and 61 fall into the dont benefit category so if run time is important as it appears,3400 cells would make a better choice for you imo.

I use panyB protected for example in my tk75vn dome on at 4400lm(OTF maybe 4000)


----------



## marsos52 (Nov 13, 2014)

you got to know that so many people have none. and some how they do just fine.

I'm glad not be one of those. hah

I need one at work, one for around the house and pocket edc, and one that goes everywhere with me and has many modes and high output for just in case.

of course I do have a few others too.

just one light, that will never work because I believe everyone needs a backup.


----------



## bright star (Dec 10, 2014)

I would say 3 also. 1 thrower .. 1 edc .. And 1 combo.


----------



## A264 (Jun 19, 2015)

I have 50 plus
35-40 surefires
what can I say


----------



## Amelia (Jun 20, 2015)

If I was to be completely honest with myself, I only really need 1 light: a Zebralight H600Fw headlamp. Seriously - I could get by quite well with that light alone.

To make life easier and more convenient, I would add my Sunwayman V11R NW for EDC, and my Armytek Predator Pro 2.5 Warm for decent throw.

To top it all off with some sweet, beautiful high-CRI power flood/throw/all-around general purpose "do everything well" goodness, the EagleTac MX25L3C Nichia is just the ticket.

So... I need either 1, 3, or 4. Depending on my current mindset at the time you ask me. 


P.S. I've been doing the "light thing" for over 10 years, and have over 100 quality lights with many duplicates. Since I use my lights super often, It was unbelievably easy for me to pare it all down to the above list. All the rest of my lights are specialized stuff, extras, blingy fluff, and lights I have because I want them, not need them.


----------



## Berneck1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Realistically probably 3 or 4. I need my Eagletac D25a for EDC. I have a Maratac AAA Copper as a backup. Then I would probably want my Nitecore EAX for an emergency like a blackout where I either need a ton of light or long run time at lower settings. And finally, the UST 30-day lantern in my house for the same reason. 

I would want AA and AAA lights if it was an all or none kind of situation so I can easily obtain batteries. I would certainly prefer some 18650/CR123 lights in other situations, but at a bare minimum I'll take the four listed above.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RedLED (Jul 30, 2015)

Just one more!


----------



## electromage (Aug 11, 2015)

I need one flashlight, I just haven't found it yet :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't _need_ any when I have my cigarette lighter on me. But I have about 50 if you include finger lights hanging throughout my house to find jar candles in power outages. Also have a few assorted/differing style of work lamps and several general use flash lights.

Recently my assortment of incandescent Mag Lites were replaced by LED models. 
And no flashlight collection is complete without promotional products.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 11, 2015)

However many it takes. Yes, I was finished with that sentence


----------



## AB8XL (Aug 11, 2015)

Lots, you can never be more than 3 seconds away from a flashlight.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 15, 2015)

yoyobrotha said:


> Lots, you can never be more than 3 seconds away from a flashlight.



I'm about to try to convince my wife of that.
Wish me luck please...


----------



## AB8XL (Aug 15, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> I'm about to try to convince my wife of that.
> Wish me luck please...



In much of my firearms defense training a golden rule to live by is the 3 second rule, as I was taught this rule and I have applied it to flashlights as well. A flashlight can be used in the defense of your home and person in most cases. 

 To convince your wife, I would give examples of situations and where flashlights need to be placed through out the house for quick accessibility in the event of such situation. 

I can also say to help your cause is that people in general tend to get a false sense of security when they are in their homes or other locations where they feel secure. So they will let their guard down and take their flashlight, firearm and knife off their person as soon they walk in the door or not carry them while at home. I mean nothing bad ever happens to people when they are in the safety of their own homes right? 
Let's just say that you are somewhere in your home and all of a sudden you hear an a loud bang as some bad guy kicks in your front door, between you and your family is a bad guy that intends to do serious harm. So you reach for your flashlight....oh that's right my flashlight is on the other side of the house next to the microwave. Maybe if you can ask him nicely he will wait until you go retrieve it. 

I can tell you, if you cannot reach a flashlight and/or a loaded firearm in 3 seconds, you don’t have much of a chance of defending yourself nor your family. Maybe you don't want to carry on you person while you sit on the couch and watch television. I get that but regardless of whether or not it is on your person you need to be able to reach it within 3 seconds no matter where you are in your house. Maybe now she will let you go buy a few more flashlights and place them all over your house as I have. You can't have too many, but if you don't have your house setup then I suggest a flashlight and firearm needs to be on your person at all times or at minimum within 3 seconds.


----------



## Boko (Aug 16, 2015)

Maybe the only light you need is the one you have. People still climbed mountains and ran 100-mile trail races when all you could have was a Petzl Zoom or a Maglite, and who knows what before that.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 26, 2021)

Ordinarily I only NEED one at a time. Yesterday I found myself needing two.
The second one lit up the one I was working on to improve it some. Once done I used the other to light up the back up while I worked on that one.

Post #70 above was one of my first posts here at CPF. I'd been a member for just a few days. A lot has changed since then.

Since post #73 my wife has been very cool about flashlights all over the place and even has several of her own.


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 26, 2021)

If we’re honest with ourselves you really only need one. our crazy family here is not really the general population. literally everyone I know outside this forum has a single light or none at all and they get by just fine. So my answer is crazy but I “could“ get by with one. Will I? Absolutely not😁


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 26, 2021)

Many people rely on their cellular phone for light. I have to admit I have used mine here and there on the rare occurance it was a better option than the EDC I had with me.


----------



## 3_gun (Sep 26, 2021)

Even when all we had was Eveready/Ray-o-vac lights you needed more than one. It isn't the tech that has me owning more than one, it's the Boy Scout in me, plus years of learning in the school of hard knocks. Be prepared .. isn't about a warm spring day in a park or at the beach. Two is one & one is none rings true for items that your life may depend on. 

Yea my new EDC Acebeam E70 is a great light in todays market & beyond our wildest dreams from the first new age 123a/xenon lights. But it can still fail, I can still forget to charge it & we don't have atomic cells .. yet. So one isn't enough unless you like the dark

I could be OK (not happy) with 1; in the truck, EDC, go bag, tool box & GP house light. Less than that equals a gap in my plans. Of course I don't like gaps & my plans include my back up having a back up. Lights are cheap compared to what a failure could cost


----------



## Burgess (Sep 26, 2021)

6.02 x 10^23


----------



## RUSH FAN (Sep 26, 2021)

Just the one that is in my pocket.


----------



## richbuff (Sep 27, 2021)

Burgess said:


> 6.02 x 10^23


Both you and Avogadro.


----------



## CHNeal (Oct 27, 2021)

Need? If I am honest and want to compromise 1. For a couple of years the only flashlight I used was an HDS and it did all I needed a flashlight to do. I have since started in on the speciality application lights and don’t want to go back to the one but i know if i had to that HDS is right where I left it and ready to go.


----------



## wayben (Oct 28, 2021)

Need=gotta have, zero, people got along without them for centuries.
Need=want, at least one more than I have now.


----------



## chip100t (Oct 28, 2021)

I have more than twenty but less than fifty.
And it bugs me I have so many sat not being used. I can never make my mind up on which of my “nice lights” to use so always revert to carrying my sofirn sc31pro because despite it being probably my cheapest light and I don’t particularly find it aesthetically pleasing, I just find its ui perfect. And the fact it is the one I choose over ones that cost many times more kind of makes my wonder why I own all the others.


----------



## 3oni (Oct 28, 2021)

This is an enjoyably tough question. 

*EDC*. Intuitive, does what I need on a day-to-day basis well and can flex into other roles if needed. Balances throw and flood pretty well.
*Headlamp*. Almost all flood, and capable of going quite low with good runtime. This is my preferred format for hiking, spelunking, and camping.
*Power outage duty*. Enough lumens to turn one large room into daylight, but also enough juice to run for a long time on a serviceable low level. For me this tends to be a large, heavy light, not suitable for either of the first two roles.
*Dedicated truck light*. Has to be able to handle long periods of non-use, and have a good balance of throw/flood and low/high levels.
Beyond that, there are two more categories I consider near-needs:

*Keychain*. The only light I always have on me, no matter what. Needs to be lightweight and tiny.
*Dedicated thrower*. In the past five years, the only time I've _needed_ one of these was for spelunking, but it's a category of light I always like to have on hand just in case.
So I guess that's 4-6 for me. Right now 1-4 are my Malkoff MD2, Armytek Elf, BLF Q8, and Armytek Predator. (I should probably replace the Predator with a long-running light fueled by lithium primaries, but so far it's been just fine.)


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 30, 2021)

chip100t said:


> I have more than twenty but less than fifty.
> And it bugs me I have so many sat not being used. I can never make my mind up on which of my “nice lights” to use so always revert to carrying my sofirn sc31pro because despite it being probably my cheapest light and I don’t particularly find it aesthetically pleasing, I just find its ui perfect. And the fact it is the one I choose over ones that cost many times more kind of makes my wonder why I own all the others.


I went through that for a while. Buying even more did not help matters. Your favorite is your favorite and often you know it is the first time you use it (but not always).
I just stashed the others at places like a shed, a shelf in a bathroom, one in the attic etc in case the favorite konks out while there. I have had on occasion the low voltage circuit of the battery of my favorite suddenly kick in and was glad the spare light was nearby.


----------



## ScottG123 (Nov 11, 2021)

Everyone is clearly different based on their use cases. Here's why I've got - what my wife would call - a bit too many.

* Vehicles
- Regular PrincetonTec LED flashlight, plus Inova emergency flasher light(s) w/magnets on them; one set in each vehicle.

* Travel / Work backpack
- Streamlight 2AAA EDC light.

* House
- LED streamlight in kitchen just for utility and emergencies.
- Inova re-chargeable in office
- A CAT Cree type re-chargeable in workshop.
- UV light in workshop (for looking at glue squeeze out for woodworking; yes, that really works well.)
- Several LED lanterns for power outages (Rayovac 3D... GREAT little lantern.)
- One propane lantern
- One freeplay hand crank light.
- One freeplay hand crank light/radio
- A few cheapie Dorcy lights... one my wife uses; others for kids so everyone has their own.

* Rescue Squad Gear
- Surfire hazmat safe light. (for helmet or handheld)
- Streamlight angle head light (for turnout gear/coat)

* Flight Bag
- Headlamp
- 1 2AA LED light
- 1 Surefire LumaMax

We come out to somewhere around 20 give or take. All useful. All get used at one point or another. All have a use case. Could we get by with less? Of course. We could probably live with a couple of flashlights and a lantern or two. But it's much easier to just leave each unit in its place for its purpose.

Do I need another? No. So why am I on this forum today? Because I just kind of want to see what the latest is and maybe get just one more! : )


----------



## DaveTheDude (Feb 18, 2022)

I just need one or two more...😁


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Feb 18, 2022)

All of them!


----------



## Lumen83 (Feb 18, 2022)

I guess no one "needs" a flashlight. But the point of this thread is probably to ask the question how many flashlights does it take for you to do what you need to do on a daily (more accurately: nightly) basis for work, pleasure, etc. 

Here is what I would consider I need flashlights for:

EDC
Nightstand
Duty
Weapon light
Flashlight in every vehicle in case of emergency

That comes out to about 7 lights per day. Really only about 3 of them get used on a regular basis. So, the answer could be 3. But I lean more toward 7. Because the one you really need is the one that is tucked away somewhere for emergencies. It almost never gets used. But when you need it. You NEED it.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 18, 2022)

7 lights per day? Then I definitely don’t have enough 😁


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 19, 2022)

1…… nearby……everywhere I go so that means a few in each room of my home, 2 in each door of my car and truck (because 2 is 1), a few on my desk at work and just in case one in each of my trouser's front pockets (again because 2 is 1).
Some of my jackets have flashlights as well.


----------



## aznsx (Feb 19, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> 1…… nearby……everywhere I go so that means a few in each room of my home, 2 in each door of my car and truck (because 2 is 1), a few on my desk at work and just in case one in each of my trouser's front pockets (again because 2 is 1).
> Some of my jackets have flashlights as well.



You're too modest. Being the founder and curator of the Old Dominion Museum of Flashlight History however, you get a pass. Speaking of 'pass', let me know when you begin offering tours to the public and I'll book a flight! Talk about a kid in a candy store.....!

In my line of work that phrase you used is simply stated as 'n+1' (redundancy). That 'n' is important, because as I see it, that means I can always justify buying 'one' more!


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 20, 2022)

My wife's boys used to invite friends over from time to time. (They're grown and gone now). Sometimes when a kid's parent would drop off their son the kid would invite the parent in to check out my flashlights. "Dad, you've gotta see this guys old lights……and they even work"…
I had about a dozen on display that were restored or still worked after all those years.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 24, 2022)

Well I need two edc lights in case one fails or I have to loan it to someone. The most important light is the one or one(s) you have with you at all times. Also serves as a nightstand light. I’d go with the tactical edc type.

Something is necessary for plumbing. A bright and versatile rechargeable light with long runtime on high modes, perhaps a side switch with magnetic tailcap. Also a good headlamp.

Two emergency lights, cr123 at home and 2aa in the truck. And one more in the single aaa category since those are just too convenient to live without.

I guess 7 isn’t too many?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 25, 2022)

Headlight for wide dirt roads (narrow beams get you turned around on trails): Nitecore HC60 v2
Headlight for regular trails on long hikes: Nitecore NU30
Headlight for short trails: Acebeam H40
Headlight for camping and in town use: Nitecore NU20
EDC: Nitecore Tip 2
high cri edc: Nitecore Tip CRI
long running edc: Fenix PD30 R4 with 2500 mAh 16650 battery
aaa edc: Fenix E01 v2 (multilevel), Olight i3e Eos (single level)
belt carry edc: Nitecore E4K
Tactical light: Surefire 6PL (single level), Surefire G2X Pro (2 level)
SHTF light: Nitecore MH10 v2, 4Sevens Quark Pro 2A
hiking lantern: Luci Lux Pro
backup lantern: Nitecore 80 lumen high cri magnetic lantern kit (battery, light, usb charger, lantern)
camp lantern: Milwaukee 700 lumen M18 lantern
work light: Milwaukee M18 3000 lumen Rover Floodlight
thrower: Nitecore TM06s, 35 watt Power on Board H.I.D. Spotlight
So without duplicates for lighting up multiple areas and without loaner lights, looks like I can do with 20.


----------



## Limit_hex (Feb 25, 2022)

I think you need variations also for time of day, time of year, weather, mood. So take any list and multiply by maybe three to five (not trying to be scientific here, it’s a new field).


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 26, 2022)

One evening early in my flashaholism my son asked me to help him fix a leak in between his car and windshield. It was dark out. I started out tooth hold with a micrstream but drool entered between the rubber boot and tailcap and fried it. Zzzzt! Poof. 
Next was a Maglite solitaire but due to regulation, when the battery got low insta-dark. I tried another light, then another and after the 5th light konked out I decided to use light from the all night generator, pulled out a drop cord and used a 125 volt work lamp. 
So on that evening as luck would have it, 5 was not enough.


----------

